# 3D Programmierung



## aha_01 (17. Dez 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit 3D Programmierung anfangen und möchte gern wissen was ich alles dafür brauche.
ich benutze Eclipse Ganymede unter Windows.
Eine gutes Step by step-Tutorial als Vorschlag wäre auch sehr nett.

Grüße
Aha


----------



## Steev (17. Dez 2009)

Hi Aha,



aha_01 hat gesagt.:


> möchte gern wissen was ich alles dafür brauche.



Für 3D-Programmierung würde ich Java3D nicht verwenden. Verwende stattdessen eine fertige Engine wie z.B. die JMonkey-Engine. Die ist sehr Leistungsstark und du kannst sie einfach in deine Projekte einbinden. Theoretisch könntest du auch einfach JOGL verwenden und damit programmieren. Das ist aber einiges an arbeit, dafür kann man aber viele Beispiele verwenden, die für OGL geschrieben wurde.
Und zum Schluss benötigst du eine gute Modellierungssoftware wie z.B.: Blender (blender.org - Home)

Oder einfach mal auf diesen Post gucken:
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/6653-java3d-api.html


----------



## Marco13 (17. Dez 2009)

Eine pauschale Empfehlung in dieser Form, was man verwenden sollte und was nicht, halte ich für unangemessen. Wenn schon vereinfacht und plakativ, dann wenigstens so feingranular:

Willst du Low-Level im OpenGL-Stil programmieren, mit Buffern, Shadern & Co?
-> Nimm sowas wie JOGL

Willst du mit "geringem" Aufwand 3D-Szenen basteln, mit Kameras, Licht, und ein bißchen Interaktion?
-> Nimm sowas wie Java3D

Willst du ein 3D-Spiel erstellen, weißt aber nicht, was eine "Matrix" ist?
-> Nimm JMonkeyEngine (oder so)


----------



## aha_01 (17. Dez 2009)

Danke für die Antwort,
soll dies bedeuten dass jMonkey für professionelle 3D Java Programmierung geeignet ist?

Grüße
Aha


----------



## Steev (17. Dez 2009)

aha_01 hat gesagt.:


> soll dies bedeuten dass jMonkey für professionelle 3D Java Programmierung geeignet ist?



Dafür wurde jMonkey entwickelt.


----------



## aha_01 (17. Dez 2009)

Danke, :toll:
dann fange ich an mich mit jMonkey zu befreunden :rtfm:


Schöne Grüße
Aha


----------



## Kr0e (17. Dez 2009)

JMonkeyEngine kann noch viel mehr. Ihr solltet erwähnen, dass bei 3D-Programmierung auch Input eine Rolle spielt.
JMonkeyEngine bringt ein komplettes InputSystem mit... 

Meines Wissens nach, ist die jME die beste Engine für Java. Kenn keine bessere...

Ein weiterer Vorteil: Es gibt eine Physikengine names "JME Physics"... Die ist exakt auf jME zugeschnitten und kann
ohne Probleme direkt auf den Scenegraph von jME angewandt werden... (Es wird ODE und jBullet unterstützt!)

Damit kannst du also so ziemlich alles anstellen was du willst!

Außerdem sehr einsteigerfreundlich... Aber grobes Wissen über lineare Algebra sollte immer vorhanden sein!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Marco13 (17. Dez 2009)

aha_01 hat gesagt.:


> soll dies bedeuten dass jMonkey für professionelle 3D Java Programmierung geeignet ist?


Falls sich das auf meine Antwort bezog: Nein. Das sollte nur bedeuten, dass man sich mit so einer Bibliothek eben vielleicht nicht mehr um so viele Details Gedanken machen muss. (Trotzdem ist es früher oder später fast unausweichlich hilfreich oder sogar notwendig, diese Details etwas besser zu kennen).


----------



## Kr0e (18. Dez 2009)

Das stimmt, vorallem wenn mal Fehler auftreten, oder etwas nicht ganz so dargestellt wird wie du willst...
Wenn man dann über ausreichend Wissen verfügt, um die Ursache zu erkennen, ist dies unerlässlich!
Btw: Diese Libraries haben schon ihren Sinn. Keiner kann sich in jedem Bereich gleich gut auskennen...
Die Macher der jME sind schon echte Profis auf ihrem Gebiet...

Gruß Chris


----------

